
How to Bypass Two Step Verification Code - antoinec
http://blog.hackersonlineclub.com/2015/03/how-to-bypass-two-step-verification-code.html
======
anorborg
[http://blog.authy.com/format-injection-
vulnerability](http://blog.authy.com/format-injection-vulnerability)

------
luxpir
Google's 2FA is safe for the moment, if the commenters are anything to go by.

